# Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?



## Dr.J (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

da wir momentan dabei sind das *Begriffslexikon* zu überarbeiten, wollte ich mal nachfragen, in wieweit ihr das *Begriffslexikon* überhaupt nutzt.

Gemeint ist ---->> *Das hier*
*
Das Pflanzen-/Tierlexikon ist davon nicht betroffen und bleibt wie gehabt.*

Ruft ihr das Lexikon direkt auf oder über die Crosslinks (unterstrichene Links in den Beiträgen)?

Es sind mehrere Antworten möglich.


----------



## Eugen (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

nach oben schieb !

Nur 4 User nutzen das Begriffslexikon häufig.
Da aber lediglich 41 User bis jetzt abgestimmt haben, frage ich mich schon,inwieweit das Begriffslexikon Sinn macht.
Wiki oder die Tante G..  geben ja genauso und meist ausführlicher Auskunft.

Ist halt viel Aufwand, das Lexikon zu überarbeiten bzw. Begriffe richtig zu wichten und gegebenenfalls zu löschen.

Was hält die werte Userschaft davon ?

Stimmt ab bzw. schreibt hier mal euren Senf dazu.
Nicht nur die Meinung der Mods,auch eure Meinung wäre interessant zu hören.


----------



## Digicat (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Servus Jürgen, Servus Eugen

Also ich nutze das Lexikon im Moment selten, da Teich erst in der Bauphase.
Aber die eine oder andere Pflanze schau ich mir jetzt schon an, wegen der Pflanztiefe (Wasserstand), muß man ja in die Planung einbeziehen.

Wenns dann in die Zielgerade geht, werde ich sicher das Lexikon oft nutzen (Pflanzen, Fische). Aber im Moment ......  .

Früher, nutzte ich das Lexikon öfters, vorwiegend Pflanzen, wegen der Bestimmung der "wild gewordenen" Pflanzen  .



> Nur 4 User nutzen das Begriffslexikon häufig.
> Da aber lediglich 41 User bis jetzt abgestimmt haben, frage ich mich schon, inwieweit das Begriffslexikon Sinn macht.


Oh ja, macht doch Sinn, im Moment ist ja nicht gerade Teichsaison, man sollte die Umfrage vielleicht im Mai/Juni wiederholen, da wird das Ergebnis sicher anders ausschauen.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Hallo Helmut,

es geht bei der Umfrage um das Begriffslexikon. Das Pflanzen-/Tierlexikon ist davon nicht betroffen.

Wie sieht es bei Dir mit der Nutzung des *Begriffslexikons* aus?


----------



## Eugen (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Hallo Helmut,

es geht nur um das *"Begriffslexikon", *nicht um Planzen- oder Tierlexikon

Außerdem bezieht sich die Umfrage auf die Nutzung überhaupt, nicht nur auf momentane Winterzeit.


----------



## Conny (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Also,

anscheinend war ich "begriffsstutzig" bei der Abstimmung.
Das Pflanzen/Tierlexikon habe ich am Anfang häufig benutzt.   Die Bilder bei Wikipedia sind nicht immer so schön wie hier. 
Das Begriffslexikon habe ich nur über Crosslink bei techn. Beiträgen genutzt.


----------



## inge50 (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Hallo,

ich habe das Begriffslexikon so gut wie gar nicht benutzt, seid dem ich hier angemeldet bin.

Mir würde es nicht fehlen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Servus Jürgen, Servus Eugen

   Da habe ich wohl etwas verwechselt :dumm 

Muß gestehen, da habe ich noch nie hinein geschaut  

@ Eugen: das hat natürlich mit der "toten" Zeit (Winter) garnichts zu tun.

Da habe ich jetzt auch noch falsch abgestimmt, "selten" habe ich gestimmt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich wohl etwas verwechselt :dumm
> Muß gestehen, da habe ich noch nie hinein geschaut


 
@ Helmut:
da geht es Dir nicht alleine so, uns ist das auch passiert    .

Und für uns gilt dann ebenfalls, wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat: da haben wir noch nie hineingeschaut, falsch abgestimmt haben wir auch (selten, statt richtig: nie) .... und es würde uns demzufolge auch nicht fehlen, wenn es gestrichen würde.

Wenn man (also wir) lesen könnte, hätte man es eben leichter im Leben ...


----------



## Dr.J (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Hallo Helmut, Hallo Ludwig,

ich habe mal eure Stimmen von "selten" auf "nie" geändert. Damit sollte es wieder passen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Danke


----------



## Eugen (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

nach oben schieb.

Vielleicht trägt sich doch noch der ein oder andere ein.

Die Wahlbeteiligung ist ja unterirdisch.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Nutzt ihr das Begriffslexikon?*

Hallo Ihr Leute,
Ich bin jetzt ca.4 Wochen bei Euch (macht echt Spass und ist sehr lehrreich)
ich denke das das Lexikon für Neulinge wie mich wichtig ist auch wenn man es selten benutzt.
Auch wenn man schon die Arbeit sieht die Ihr euch damit gemacht habt 

             Gruß von Christian und Anna (5Jahre,findet die Smileys cool)
                 :smoki  :__ nase  :beeten


----------

